# Red Ear Slider Turtles



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Hi Guys! 
Aside from my Bettas, I bought these two Red Ear Slider Turtles yesterday. I have them in a 10 gallon tank with a landing dock, filled about 5-6in. They're quite small, and I'm aware that they will grow up to 18 inches long, but for now a tank with just gravel and a landing dock looks a bit barren. Adding plants might help, but I want to see if I can find any compatible reptiles, etc. to liven things up a little.
(Design Ideas are appreciated, too. :] )


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They really shouldn't live with anything else in such a small space. You're gonna have a hard enough time keeping their tank clean as it is. Messy messy animals. 
I'd work on picking up essentials (basking lamp, basic UV light, vitamin supplement) for them right now.
(If you haven't already, just going off what you described).


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I also have small red eared sliders


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you'll need a few barrels of mutagen ooze and some ninjitsu lessons before you even THINK about turning them into a teenage crime-fighting force


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

A 10 gallon isn't big enough for even a small RES. You'll need to pick up a bigger one. A 30 gallon is a good starting tank for baby RES. As they grow, you'll need bigger and bigger tanks. The smallest tank a male RES should be housed in is a 75 gallon tank. A female will need a much bigger tank as they grow much bigger than the males. About a 130 gallon tank should suffice.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

General rule is 6 times the full size length of the turtle. Pretty sure 150 gallons is the size you need, 130 isn't a standard tank size as far as I know.
:dunno:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Red eared sliders are awesome.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, my friend has a year old RES in a 150 and she'll have to upgrade it someday soon. And with two of them, I imagine they'll be happy enough with each other and won't need any companion reptiles.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

as they get older your plants will become obsolete XD


----------

